# Building a Drying Rack



## lpbosch (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anyone have plans or specs on how to build a screen drying rack? I'm sure PVC would be a good option. Any ideas would help. Thanks Guys.


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

http://screenprinters.net/articles/pdf/DG-drying1.pdf


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

E-mail me at [email protected]. I'll send you a drawing and explainations.

Greg


----------



## whatevers13 (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you looking just to hold screens or like a full blown dryer with dehumidifier


----------



## PostRenaissance (Aug 28, 2007)

Im actually on the same boat. Looking to build a drying rack. Either build or buy one. Trying to find some plans. Would like the best cost efficient but also one that i can use, maybe even with dryer and dehumidifier.

Thankz,

ONe L


----------



## whatevers13 (Jun 17, 2008)

if you want I can tell you what to buy try going to my photbucket site I posted pictures of the rack i built, if this is what you are looking for e-mail me and I'll send you instructions on how to and where to buy materials

whatevers13 - Page 1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

ftembroidery said:


> [media]http://screenprinters.net/articles/pdf/DG-drying1.pdf[/media]


Hello, I can't view the file.
can you send me a copy to [email protected]

thanks,
joe


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

we have an actual room set aside for our screens. We used 2X2's and screwed them into the walls. used a screen for the next 2x2 placement and continued this on all four walls from about 2 feet from the floor to the ceiling. The frames fit perfectly with a little nudge and it works great.

You can do this same method building a cabinet. Only dif is youll use the 2x2's on only 3 sides. left, right and back.

no need for anything fancy or expensive. This does the trick and I have been using the same setup for 7 years now in my current shop.


----------



## whatevers13 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey joe are you asking me to send youa photo?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Fluid said:


> we have an actual room set aside for our screens. We used 2X2's and screwed them into the walls. used a screen for the next 2x2 placement and continued this on all four walls from about 2 feet from the floor to the ceiling. The frames fit perfectly with a little nudge and it works great.
> 
> You can do this same method building a cabinet. Only dif is youll use the 2x2's on only 3 sides. left, right and back.
> 
> no need for anything fancy or expensive. This does the trick and I have been using the same setup for 7 years now in my current shop.


I also do this. but I use 1x1s Spaced apart in a built cabinet and just slide the screens in. sort of like a bakers rack.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Greg Hamrick said:


> E-mail me at [email protected]. I'll send you a drawing and explainations.
> 
> Greg


I don't know if it's a photo or a drawing, but please check the quote above.


----------



## Space Ranger (Feb 8, 2010)

you could also try visiting your local bakery and see if they have any unwanted bread racks. 

I got mine free and its pretty much the same as the ones you see online for $250


----------



## Futurerichman (Jan 13, 2010)

PVC is strong and cheap, and it shouldn't take more than an hour to build it.

Old thread.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

anyone have any written info on the wooden racks
I might just have to build on the way I want
kinda want it to look like these...


----------



## Zoned (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds great can you send me a picture! My email is [email protected]


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

whatevers13 said:


> if you want I can tell you what to buy try going to my photbucket site I posted pictures of the rack i built, if this is what you are looking for e-mail me and I'll send you instructions on how to and where to buy materials
> 
> whatevers13 - Page 1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Looks like you need a password to get into that photobucket album.

Hows bout it?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That link is 2 years old so it does not surprise me that it is no longer valid. Many have posted photos of their DIY drying rack over the years including me and if you search the forums you will find many examples. It is so easy to build you really don't need plans.


----------



## nuclear_j (Dec 9, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> That link is 2 years old so it does not surprise me that it is no longer valid. Many have posted photos of their DIY drying rack over the years including me and if you search the forums you will find many examples. It is so easy to build you really don't need plans.



Seems like it is pretty easy to build, however some quick and dirty plans would help those not so handy. I think I am going to build mine.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

whatevers13 said:


> hey joe are you asking me to send youa photo?


Yes please


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

That last post in this thread was five years ago lol


----------

